# Is This A Good Match?



## shelty (Jun 26, 2008)

Just put a deposit down on a 21RS and hope to officially join the Outback Family in the very near future. Just wondering what your thoughts are about pulling this TT with an Titan (317-hp, 5.8-liter V-8). I plan on watching what we load into it before hitting the great outdoors and the only passengers will be my wife and daughter and our dog Reggie. If I did my homework correctly I believe we'd be within the weight requirements. Have towed a pop-up for about 23 years, but figure it's about time to move up to something like this. Seems the Prodigy P3 is the way to go when considering a brake controller and I like the Equal-i-zer sway control hitch. I was thinking of going with the 1,000 lbs. one. I would really appreciate hearing suggestion/comments about this combination, and also what others are pulling their Outback 21's with.
Thanks,
Ralph


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

You will be fine with the 1000# bars and our own PDX Doug had a Titan and towed his larger outback with it.

I tow w/a f-150 and don't really have any problems, other then the slowing down when going over the mountains.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I, too, think you'll be fine. If I remember right, the Titan can pull about 9500 pounds. You should be well within your limits.

Congrats on your new Outback.

Mark


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

I think you will love that combo, and you can't go wrong with the equilizer, just don't trust the dealer to set it up correctly. They may get it close, but the camper will be unloaded. Load the trailer and truck as if you are ready to leave, and go through equilizer's instructions to set it up. The rig will tow much better after this is done.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers, Shelty!









I towed a 28RS-DS with an '04 Titan for three seasons, in all kinds of conditions, and never had any problems. The 21RS should be a breeze for it.
This is assuming you have the BigTow package. If not, you will want to at least add a Transmission cooler and transmission temperature gauge (Learn to drive by that gauge when towing!). I would also look at adding the extending mirrors that come with the BigTow.

Other than that, just take good care of the mechanicals (I changed tranny and differential fluids twice a year, and always used synthetics), and you will have a great towing experience. The Prodigy and Equal-i-zer are great picks as well.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

Hi,
We are towing our 23RS with an Armada (titan engine) without any problems. DH also uses synthetics and does the diff and tranny on schedule. DH says he doesn't even feel the trailer back there. We are going to weigh the trailer as we leave for Yellowstone tomorrow and this should be interesting as I loaded it up big time...more so than ever before as we are gone 19 days. We were always very very light though so should be fine. We also have equalizer and prodigy. I am not sure about big tow package but our tow package has the airbag leveling system. and came with class V hitch. We also have the auto tire pressure which is very nice. We do not have tow mirrors just the ones you attatch on and someday maybe we can upgrade mirrors as I think that would be nice. Congrats on your purchase. Cristy


----------



## Piecemaker (Nov 15, 2007)

Welcome to Outbackers Shelty.

You made an excellent choice in your tt.









Wish you the best in your travels.









Brian


----------



## luv2camp (Mar 9, 2006)

We towed our 28RSDS with our 2006 Armada (with big tow package and mirrors). It handled very nicely. I think you'll find the Titan can easily tow your new camper. Good Luck and welcome!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Well - it looks like you've gotten excellent responses! So let me just *WELCOME* you to the site!!!

btw....might _Reggie_ be a Sheltie ?


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I'm another NISSAN cheerleader. Great tow vehicle, should be no problem pulling the 21. I love the Prodigy and Equal-i-zer as well.
Git 'er done!


----------



## shelty (Jun 26, 2008)

wolfwood said:


> Well - it looks like you've gotten excellent responses! So let me just *WELCOME* you to the site!!!
> 
> btw....might _Reggie_ be a Sheltie ?


You guessed it, we never go on vacation without him. We're a real Sheltie family, hence the creative spelling of our id. Their great dogs and make super companions. By the looks of it you have two cuties of your own!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

shelty said:


> Well - it looks like you've gotten excellent responses! So let me just *WELCOME* you to the site!!!
> 
> btw....might _Reggie_ be a Sheltie ?


You guessed it, we never go on vacation without him. We're a real Sheltie family, hence the creative spelling of our id. Their great dogs and make super companions. *By the looks of it you have two cuties of your own!*[/quote]

And, although there are LOTS of breeds I love and may some day own another something else....we will never not own at least 2 Shelties !!! They're the best!!!


----------



## jolarsen (Apr 10, 2006)

shelty said:


> Just put a deposit down on a 21RS and hope to officially join the Outback Family in the very near future. Just wondering what your thoughts are about pulling this TT with an Titan (317-hp, 5.8-liter V-8). I plan on watching what we load into it before hitting the great outdoors and the only passengers will be my wife and daughter and our dog Reggie. If I did my homework correctly I believe we'd be within the weight requirements. Have towed a pop-up for about 23 years, but figure it's about time to move up to something like this. Seems the Prodigy P3 is the way to go when considering a brake controller and I like the Equal-i-zer sway control hitch. I was thinking of going with the 1,000 lbs. one. I would really appreciate hearing suggestion/comments about this combination, and also what others are pulling their Outback 21's with.
> Thanks,
> Ralph


You have no issues pulling that unit. I pulled my 26RKS with my Titan that I used to have with no problems at all, Its a pulling machine.
Good Luck,,,,


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

I think it is a good match since that is the same set-up I have!
You'll love it and I haven't had ant sway issues yet!


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm sure you will have no problems with that combo. The 1000lb Equal-i-zer is also a fine choice. The 600lb version will work, but the 1000lb could also be used later, as you may trade up sometime.







The 21RS is a fine choice!


----------



## shelty (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks for all of your great advice about the 21RS/Titan combo. I've already learned a lot and have REALLY enjoyed reading the various forums. This is one great site!!! Things have changed with regards to the TV I is was originally going to use. Went to several Nissan dealers and hoped to trade in my '07 Frontier (fairly loaded, only 5K miles, exceptionally clean) for a used '06 or '07 Titan most of which had less features and showed more abuse. What they offered for my truck really surprised me and most of all my wife. She was the one who got up and wanted to walk out. I thought given today's market they'd be more open to making such a trade with out us having to "break the bank." Anyway, to make long story short, we went home, did more homework, looked at various makes, considered our likes and dislikes, read many reviews, and decided to sell my wifes Pathfinder for a similar SUV but bigger. What a great wife, she let me keep my truck! Just last night we closed a deal and came home with a '06 Ford Expedition XLT (5.4-Liter V8) in excellent shape. (It even has a third seat for our dog Reggie.) Now that we have our TV set, I'm really anxious to pick-up our Outback and get going. Maybe we'll get to meet some of you on the open road. Hope this saga makes sense, and that we made a good choice all things considered. Any comments, feedback???
As always,
Thanks!


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

shelty said:


> Thanks for all of your great advice about the 21RS/Titan combo. I've already learned a lot and have REALLY enjoyed reading the various forums. This is one great site!!! Things have changed with regards to the TV I is was originally going to use. Went to several Nissan dealers and hoped to trade in my '07 Frontier (fairly loaded, only 5K miles, exceptionally clean) for a used '06 or '07 Titan most of which had less features and showed more abuse. What they offered for my truck really surprised me and most of all my wife. She was the one who got up and wanted to walk out. I thought given today's market they'd be more open to making such a trade with out us having to "break the bank." Anyway, to make long story short, we went home, did more homework, looked at various makes, considered our likes and dislikes, read many reviews, and decided to sell my wifes Pathfinder for a similar SUV but bigger. What a great wife, she let me keep my truck! Just last night we closed a deal and came home with a '06 Ford Expedition XLT (5.4-Liter V8) in excellent shape. (It even has a third seat for our dog Reggie.) Now that we have our TV set, I'm really anxious to pick-up our Outback and get going. Maybe we'll get to meet some of you on the open road. Hope this saga makes sense, and that we made a good choice all things considered. Any comments, feedback???
> As always,
> Thanks!


Congrats on your purchases.

We love our 21RS. Its a great little memory maker for our family.

Btw, I now use 750# spring bars after starting out with left over 550 pounders from our prior hybrid TT. Both sets worked just fine but I felt I needed just a little more cushion so I moved up to 750#.

My hitch guy told me 1000# bars would be overkill in our case. YMMV

Good luck and happy trails.


----------

